# Best area in London for young single professionals?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi guys, what are the best areas in Central London, Zone 1 or 2, for young single professionals?


----------



## Zuz (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,

Very trendy these days but for obvious reason - Shoreditch, Hackney. Great pubs, restaurants, shops, lifestyle. Very close to the City and central London, but you may need a bike to get around. 

Zuza


----------



## Aussie_Kym (Jan 12, 2010)

I didn't know you could LIVE in the Tower these days!  How exciting.

Unless you are a beefeater of course....
You can't even get in by p&*sing the monarch off these days!


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

*Not Hackney*

I don't think Hackney, with all the shootings and stabbings, anyone fancy Mare Sreet at midnight? Shoreditch, not very nice either. Nothing pleasant in zone 1 or 2 but consider Stratford, or Hammersmith direction Chiswick a lot better than Hackney. OK a few trendy establishments have opened in the east end, but Hackney NO. Beckton ,part of the expanding Canary Wharf or even Surrey Quays is OK.


Sean2008 said:


> Hi guys, what are the best areas in Central London, Zone 1 or 2, for young single professionals?


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to say, I disagree! If you are looking for the best place for a family, then maybe not Hackney, granted. But it has become so yuppified recently that Shoreditch, Hoxton etc are all great bets for a young professional - fairly reasonable rents, cool area and so close to everything. 

Another good bet is the London Bridge / Borough area - Shad Thames in particular is gorgeous and very central.


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Shoreditch has a nice new bridge, the Hackney Gazette is a good source of info, Hoxton, Murray Grove a NO NO!! Kingsland Road, yuk! Hoxton Market has a pie and mash shop that's decent, Old Street is better, even round McDonals's in City Road is nice but well Hackney, the way out is best by quickest route (onto A12?), in my opinion. Don't care if Sir Alan Sugar came from there, to use his phrase, for recommending Hackney YOUR FIRED!(lol) Hackney Wick is good due to Olympics boosting things.


Jessica_Williams said:


> I have to say, I disagree! If you are looking for the best place for a family, then maybe not Hackney, granted. But it has become so yuppified recently that Shoreditch, Hoxton etc are all great bets for a young professional - fairly reasonable rents, cool area and so close to everything.
> 
> Another good bet is the London Bridge / Borough area - Shad Thames in particular is gorgeous and very central.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

tictactoe said:


> Shoreditch has a nice new bridge, the Hackney Gazette is a good source of info, Hoxton, Murray Grove a NO NO!! Kingsland Road, yuk! Hoxton Market has a pie and mash shop that's decent, Old Street is better, even round McDonals's in City Road is nice but well Hackney, the way out is best by quickest route (onto A12?), in my opinion. Don't care if Sir Alan Sugar came from there, to use his phrase, for recommending Hackney YOUR FIRED!(lol) Hackney Wick is good due to Olympics boosting things.


East London near the Wharf mate. Best placefor families.

I can also vouch for London Bridge. It's where I lived great place!


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

where near the Wharf? Isle of Dogs? Canning Town? 'Beautiful Newham' Or the (yuk) Tower Hamlets, Wapping Where?? My partner was brought up near crisp street market, and to be frank, if your of Asian extraction that has something to offer, if your not you'll be out of place I feel mate. Do you know London, today's London? If you have children I feel you want them to be safe, let's be honest anything other side of A406 is better, e.g. Barking onwards


Weebie said:


> East London near the Wharf mate. Best placefor families.
> 
> I can also vouch for London Bridge. It's where I lived great place!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm just looking for a nice area to live where I can also meet single women.



tictactoe said:


> where near the Wharf? Isle of Dogs? Canning Town? 'Beautiful Newham' Or the (yuk) Tower Hamlets, Wapping Where?? My partner was brought up near crisp street market, and to be frank, if your of Asian extraction that has something to offer, if your not you'll be out of place I feel mate. Do you know London, today's London? If you have children I feel you want them to be safe, let's be honest anything other side of A406 is better, e.g. Barking onwards


----------



## Little G (May 3, 2009)

The more central the better to start, you'll quickly find you bearings and can decide where you'll want to live more permanently within a few months. Single women just about everywhere so that shouldn't be an issue.

g


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Hi guys, what are the best areas in Central London, Zone 1 or 2, for young single professionals?


All of London.

Also not all "young single professionals"  are created equal.

There are good pubs, bars, restaurants and clubbing venues all around London. If you prefer other more interest pursuits, museums and art galleries are also all around town.

I think you are asking the wrong question, what you do is to socialize after work and then catch the tube or bus back home, so frankly the part of town where you are is a bit of an irrelevance.

I have lived in North Greenwich (Zone 2) and the amount of good looking girls and boys around the O2 during the weekends should satisfy most people, it also has Greenwich and Bexleyheath not too far and Canary Wharf where if you are lucky you could bag yourself a rich banker or trader.

Now I live in Tooting, in the middle of big Caribbean, Somali and Polish communities and I am loving it. I see lots of young people around, so again, I think your question is a bit pointless, you should be thinking about more "bread and butter" matters like how much can you afford to pay for rent, council tax, utilities, etc.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Zuz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very trendy these days but for obvious reason - Shoreditch, Hackney. Great pubs, restaurants, shops, lifestyle. Very close to the City and central London, but you may need a bike to get around.
> 
> Zuza


You need to have a special edgy character to live there. I am **** scared every time I have to pass through the area.

Also, as you implicitly acknowledge, the transport links are rubbish.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

tictactoe said:


> I don't think Hackney, with all the shootings and stabbings, anyone fancy Mare Sreet at midnight? Shoreditch, not very nice either. Nothing pleasant in zone 1 or 2 but consider Stratford, or Hammersmith direction Chiswick a lot better than Hackney. OK a few trendy establishments have opened in the east end, but Hackney NO. Beckton ,part of the expanding Canary Wharf or even Surrey Quays is OK.


Nothing pleasant in Zone 1 or 2?

Sorry mate, if you can't afford to live in nice places that does not mean they don't exist.

Pimlico, The Barbican, North Greenwich, Bexleyheath, Marylebone, Notting Hill, Holland Park, Fulham, and many others.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

tictactoe said:


> where near the Wharf? Isle of Dogs? Canning Town? 'Beautiful Newham' Or the (yuk) Tower Hamlets, Wapping Where?? My partner was brought up near crisp street market, and to be frank, if your of Asian extraction that has something to offer, if your not you'll be out of place I feel mate. Do you know London, today's London? If you have children I feel you want them to be safe, let's be honest anything other side of A406 is better, e.g. Barking onwards



Most of the Isle of Dogs if you are in the river bank is great. Inland so to speak is touch and go, but there are gorgeous parts there, even terraced housing with great view of the skyscrapers in Canary Wharf and pleanty of green areas.

As for being out of place it is all in your head. I live in the middle of an area predominantly with Caribbean people and they are all great, a few minutes down the road you have the Kashmiri restaurants and everybody (Asian, Caribbean and the rest of us) partake on this variety.

Part of being in London is that you are and you are not out of place enywhere you are, because is one of the most cosmopolitan places on this planet.


You have to worry about crime, which has little to do with race or culture and more to do with deprivation.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> I'm just looking for a nice area to live where I can also meet single women.


Please grow up! That is a bit of a childish thing to say to be honest.

There are single women everywhere, how you meet them will have to do far more with your personal interests and inclinations than with the place where you live.


----------

